# Where to go? Flip a coin! Smokehouse won!



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yo Yo weather and Yo Yo river level is not a good combination for "catching', but the fishing part is just fine. The 'quest' I think is what makes most anglers go fishing even when they know it's a long shot on catching. Will see what the swamp near Smokehouse holds tomorrow. Got some Alabama crappie minnows when I made a run up to the Humminbird factory a few days ago. Will see if they work in Florida waters. My snowbird buddy has some Kansas homemade jigs that might work too. We will go find out. Want to see if my 'birds' work any better anyway.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck on your efforts


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not surprised....but it's not particular fun to get skunked! Our sojourn out of Smokehouse this morning went according to plan so far as location was concerned. The water level was high enough to access Inside Lake via River Shannon. We went way way back into the swamp, found the deep holes we were looking for, and did not see a fish on the Humminbirds. We fished a few spots 'just because' we were there. Only thing we saw was coyote swimming through the swamp...first though it was a pig. He was maybe 75 ft from us. It must be a mile to dry land from where we were.

After this safari we motored down to Big Sister looking for better water. Went almost to Steel Field. Found better water but still somewhat stained. One area had a lot of scattered fish which we fished hard. Partner had a rod almost pulled out of boat and that was it. The bite was not a crappie. If you know where the 35 ft water is that's where we were. Fish were holding between 10 and 28 ft, scattered. Water is still coming out of the swamp in Big Sister. Several of these little spillways should have had fish nearby but we could not find any.

Called it a day about noon and headed to the landing. Found one boat fishing in the Smokehouse run which had launched after us. They had a nice mess of big bream and shellcrackers caught fishing deep with worms using a bobber. 

After lunch at Bruce Cafe my partner headed to his condo on the beach and I headed to 7 Runs to check it out for later this week. 7 Runs Creek in perfect condition. Not sure about Dead River but my guess is it's in good shape with the Caryville gauge showing 7 ft. At 2:30 there were 7 rigs in the lot
No way to tell if they were fishing or hunting.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

No way to tell if they were fishing or hunting. 

no dog boxes?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*dog box*



basnbud said:


> No way to tell if they were fishing or hunting.
> 
> no dog boxes?



No boxes, but have seen a couple in the past.


----------

